# E65 at a cloudy sunset



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, if you don't like the E65, then you won't like this pic.

i sized the pic just a little bigger on purpose. hope you don't mind


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I do like the E65, and I do like the picture, but what I don't get is the sideways positioning of pictures. That is the only part I DON'T like. 

Alee is (was?) another big fan of the neck crane picture posting.  :angel:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *I do like the E65, and I do like the picture, but what I don't get is the sideways positioning of pictures. That is the only part I DON'T like.
> 
> Alee is (was?) another big fan of the neck crane picture posting.  :angel: *


Huh, what do you mean it's sideways? Looks fine to me...

 :angel:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Cool pic! I feel sorry for the nice green grass, though  

I just took a pic today too, somewhere aroung Niagara Falls. Not a bad angle to photograph the front of the car, I think.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

